# More kitten photos (including Verbal)



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

More pics of the babies....









Sol (L) and Minnie. I think this one shows how golden she is underneath - really gorgeous!









Sol, Verbal and Minnie - I took this one because I couldn't believe they were trying to suckle off her and all she did was purr and lift a leg! :lol:









Verbal chewing things on the sofa...









Verbal (L) and Minnie.









Verbal (nearest), Minnie and Sol eating Smilla - they love that stuff!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Which one are you unsure about (pattern) ?


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Tis Verbal - I was comparing him to Billyboysmammy's picture of tabby markings and he doesn't fit any. I'm assuming with him not being a show cat he doesn't fit a "standard" and is just somewhere in between - he has one mackerel side and one thin classic side, then that smudge all down his back lol. Perhaps we could reclassify his markings to a new standard "the rebel tabby". :lol:


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

I would say he is a mackerel tabby just not that well marked lol (not that there is anything wrong with that of course! he's blimmin lovely!)


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

mini looks like a broken mackerel to me too - just incase you wanted to know!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Aww he is gorgeous!! He reminds me of my first cat, although that was she. She was super gorgeous! I still think about her, 25 years on.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah I had her down as a spotted as that's what I was told was a broken mackerel but looking at your pic I saw they're two different things lol. She's got the most gorgeous golden belly with spots all over like a leopard. Yummy.


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

mellowma said:


> Aww he is gorgeous!! He reminds me of my first cat, although that was she. She was super gorgeous! I still think about her, 25 years on.


She sounds very special! Do you have pics? If it stirs up sad feelings just ignore that request - I don't know if I'm coming or going today and am super-self-conscious when I'm posting.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

KathyM said:


> She sounds very special! Do you have pics? If it stirs up sad feelings just ignore that request - I don't know if I'm coming or going today and am super-self-conscious when I'm posting.


To be honest it was so many years ago, I am not sure I do have any pictures, when I was younger I had a lovely one of her lying on my flowery bedding, she was lovely.

I might ask my Mum if she has any and scan them on.  I was very very sad at the time as she just went missing, lots better now as I am surrounded by cats.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: me thinks a kitty stealing trip is on the cards :sneaky2: :lol:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: me thinks a kitty stealing trip is on the cards :sneaky2: :lol:


was just gonna say that :thumbup: absolutely adorable they are mate xxx


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

gorgeous (L) sol hes just too cute 

minnie and verbs are gorgeous 


wheres these pics of tabby markings ? just wondered as i fancy trying to match up ollie ( hes more black then anything an has light tabby stripes like a reverse tiger lol )


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks all of you! Luisa - the photo was posted by billyboysmammy on Jess's thread about her boy. It's a great pic but he doesn't fit any of them lol.


----------



## luisa (Jul 14, 2010)

KathyM said:


> Thanks all of you! Luisa - the photo was posted by billyboysmammy on Jess's thread about her boy. It's a great pic but he doesn't fit any of them lol.


oooh ill have a look

EDIT: iv had a look and ollie dont fit either lol

he has a black solid line from his neck down his tail an then kinda makrelly legs i dunno lol ill try an get a snap of him later an see if anyone can match him up


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

They are all gorgeous! But my fav is Minnie


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Hehe, Verbal doesn't like his pic taken much, all you can see is the back of his head :laugh: x


----------



## KathyM (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL he doesn't sit still. Sol gets the deer in the headlights photos and Minnie is an attention seeker, but he is far too butch to get all girly for photos.


----------

